# My photos!



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

Just come back from Rome and took a few pics. 

Hope this link works. It's pretty much just my instagram pictures, but presented in a better way!


http://laurenceashdown.vsco.co/grid/1


Don't have any fancy equipment. Just my smartphone camera.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

The photos are great. You got a lot of them. Did you enjoy your trip?


----------



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks Terry!

Yes. Rome was simply...amazing. 

I finally managed to see the Sistine Chapel. No photos allowed though. It was packed with tourists but that didn't really bother me. I was so fixated at the ceiling! 

What Michelangelo achieved in his life is incredible. And to look up at that ceiling, I couldn't help feeling crushed by his immense accomplishments. 

Not sure anyone could ever surpass him.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I can't even imagine the effect that trip had on you. So glad you had a good time, and made it back home safe and sound. 

Your photos are amazing!! I see some great sketches from you in the future


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Great photos.. Glad you had a nice time


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

I am loving all your pictures  !! Great camera you have there.


----------



## deehouse (Sep 22, 2015)

Your photos were fantastic, glad you had a great time there!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Absolutely lovely photos! Thank you so much for sharing. Great little smartphone camera..quality is very nice.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Woooooow, nice pics!

What a place to be... I found some landscapes really interesting, with the ocean and some rocks... would love to be there *-*


----------



## Darksouth (Dec 29, 2012)

Great pics! Love the fish eye shots.:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## NoblePortrait (Oct 14, 2015)

Really impressive pictures! What camera did you use? What lenses did you use for those?


----------

